# Lowrance Elite 3x or 4x DSI



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Does anyone have one? They are new so there's not many reviews on them. I'm looking for something to help me find brush piles and stump beds in the upfront reservoirs around Lima. Thanks.


----------

